
This Is Your Brain on MDMA - thealphanerd
http://dancesafe.org/drug-information/ecstasy-slideshow
======
cnp
MDMA in a clean, pure form is absolutely the most therapeutic thing you can
share with yourself and your spouse. It does wonders and the positive effects
can be felt for months afterwards, but it has --has-- to be clean. If you ever
have an opportunity to try it don't pass it up.

------
thatusertwo
I remember reading this article in high school for a biology assignment, the
graphics helped a lot.

